
Be Kind (2015) - dhotson
http://boz.com/articles/be-kind.html
======
collinmanderson
> Being kind is fundamentally about taking responsibility for your impact on
> the people around you. It requires you be mindful of their feelings and
> considerate of the way your presence affects them.

I found this a few years ago when looking at the top HN articles of all time.
I've put this quote as a monthly calendar reminder and have been striving to
accomplish it ever since.

> Boz is one of the better engineers at Facebook” one read, and then the next
> "I would have a hard time working with him."

kinda sums up why kind is helpful

